# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #11350 IPA, Κουκάκι

## acoul

Ο κόμβος ξεκινάει άμεσα την λειτουργία του με δύο BBs & ένα AP. Το πρώτο λινκ είναι ήδη ενεργό με τον κόμβο ozonet και το δεύτερο θα βγει με τον κόμβο sw1jra. Ο κόμβος έχει τη δυνατότητα να φιλοξενήσει στο μέλλον δύο ακόμη BBs. Πανοραμική με θέα του κόμβου εδώ: Internet, Wireless. Ακολουθεί το καθιερωμένο scan με senao, panel 19dbi & kismet:



> 1: * -51 awmn-8949 00:02:6F:40:9F:19 infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -55 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 3: * -55 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 infrastructure Channel:2
> 4: * -63 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -65 awmn-4342-verano 00:12:17:49:A7:90 infrastructure Channel:9
> 6: * -66 awmn-internet_freespot 02:11:6B:603:86 infrastructure Channel:3
> 7: * -67 awmn-5089-test 00:02:8A:E6E:13 infrastructure Channel:11
> 8: * -67 awmn-6421-sw1jra-AP 00:11:6B:603:86 infrastructure Channel:3
> 9: * -67 awmn-8000-AP 00:0B:6B:35:E2:76 infrastructure Channel:9
> ...

----------


## paravoid

Αυτή η κιτσιά αυθαιρεσία με τις τρίγωνες μεταλλικές βλακειουλές ποιανού καραγκ@@ είναι;

----------


## dti

> Ο κόμβος ξεκινάει άμεσα την λειτουργία του με δύο BBs & ένα AP.


*Πολύ καλό σημείο!* Κάτι χρόνια ψάχναμε για έναν κόμβο εκεί, καθώς η κατηφόρα της Λ. Συγγρού πιο κάτω, δημιουργεί πρόβλημα...
Στο επόμενο cisco expo (αν ξαναγίνει στο Intercontinental) θα έχουμε και awmn κάλυψη!  ::  Ανεξάρτητα από το cisco expo βέβαια, θα είναι πολύ ωραίο να είσαι μέσα εκεί και να μην πληρώνεις το hotspot του ξενοδοχείου, αλλά να σου προσφέρει το amwn πολύ περισσότερα, δωρεάν μάλιστα!  ::

----------


## verano

Καλωσορίζω το γείτονα στην κοινότητα του AWMN.

Καλές ζεύξεις...

----------


## fotis

πολύ καλό σημείο! καλά λινκς!

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλησπερα και καλη αρχη.

Εχω free cm9 και περιμενει. αν θες το βγαζουμε μεσα στο ΣΚ. Μετα δουλευω και θα ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

----------


## acoul

ένα ακόμη Access Point, awmn-11350, στο κανάλι 4, στην υπηρεσία του AWMN ως freespot, με ανοικτό για όλους dhcp server, QoS και 1 IP per client. Στατιστικά για το AP εδώ

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε, αυτό το freespot είναι σίγουρο οτι θα έχει αρκετούς πελάτες: όσους μένουν απέναντι στο Intercontinental (και όχι μόνο...).  ::

----------


## verano

> 5: * -65 awmn-4342-verano 00:12:17:49:A7:90 infrastructure Channel:9


Θα μπορούσε να συνδεθεί και με μένα απότι βλέπω αβασάνιστα-αβίαστα...
Από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να βγάλω ΒΒ...
Αλλά είναι προτιμότερο φαίνεται να γίνεται υπερσυγκέντρωση αλλού...

----------


## acoul

> 5: * -65 awmn-4342-verano 00:12:17:49:A7:90 infrastructure Channel:9
> 
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να συνδεθεί και με μένα απότι βλέπω αβασάνιστα-αβίαστα...
> Από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να βγάλω ΒΒ...
> Αλλά είναι προτιμότερο φαίνεται να γίνεται υπερσυγκέντρωση αλλού...


Κώστα δεν έχεις οπτική, όσο για τα αβασάνιστα αν περιμένεις τέτοια λινκ θα περιμένεις πολύ καιρό ...

----------


## antony++

Θα το κάνουμε το link;  ::  



```
AB    00:02:6F:33:BA:04 awmn-11350    2.4ghz-b   2427 -83
```

Αλέξανδρε μόνο τους κόμβους που στήνεις εσύ πιάνω επιτέλους; 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Θα το κάνουμε το link;  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AB    00:02:6F:33:BA:04 awmn-11350    2.4ghz-b   2427 -83
> ```
> 
> Αλέξανδρε μόνο τους κόμβους που στήνεις εσύ πιάνω επιτέλους;


σιγά σιγά θα φτάσουμε και στην περιοχή σου ... η βοήθεια στο στήσιμο των νέων κόμβων είναι ότι πιο αξιόλογο έχει να προσφέρει η κοινότητά μας στο χώρο που αναπτύσσεται ... το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο or what? έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλά άξια και ικανά παλληκάρια περιμένουν τα λινκ να έρθουν μόνα τους στη ταράτσα τους και τους έχει φάει η αναμονή ... life is sort dudes, ταράτσες εδώ και τώρα !!

το ελεύθερο if είναι λογοδοσμένο στο TOP/VLSI ...  ::  αναμένουμε με αγωνία την ανέγερση του κόμβου ofilosofos στη Ν. Σμύρνη που θα δημιουργήσει ένα ωραίο σταυροδρόμι του κέντρου προς το Νότο ... !!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> το ελεύθερο if είναι λογοδοσμένο στο TOP/VLSI ...  αναμένουμε με αγωνία την ανέγερση του κόμβου *ofilosofos* στη Ν. Σμύρνη που θα δημιουργήσει ένα ωραίο σταυροδρόμι του κέντρου προς το Νότο ... !!


Το παλικάρι μας είναι άρρωστο. Όταν με το καλό επανέρθει θα ανέβει και ο κόμβος του.

----------


## antony++

> σιγά σιγά θα φτάσουμε και στην περιοχή σου ... η βοήθεια στο στήσιμο των νέων κόμβων είναι ότι πιο αξιόλογο έχει να προσφέρει η κοινότητά μας στο χώρο που αναπτύσσεται ... το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο or what? έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολλά άξια και ικανά παλληκάρια περιμένουν τα λινκ να έρθουν μόνα τους στη ταράτσα τους και τους έχει φάει η αναμονή ... life is sort dudes, ταράτσες εδώ και τώρα !!


Επειδή τη βλέπω τη δουλειά, όταν ξαναστήσεις κόμβο χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο να έρθω και εγώ μπας και προλάβω το λινκ!  ::   ::   ::  

Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα συμφωνώ μαζί σου και δεν περιμένω το λινκ να έρθει μόνο του (και αν το υπονοούμενο πάει σε εμένα κακώς - αλλά και πάλι δεν παρεξηγούμαι  ::  )... Αν θέλετε καμιά βοήθεια στους κόμβους πέριξ είμαι έτοιμος να βοηθήσω. (pater_familias: pm με όταν "στρώσει" και σωματικά ο φιλόσοφος αν θέλετε ένα extra χέρι στη ταράτσα)

----------


## acoul

τα καλά λινκ τα ... αρπάζουμε ... όπως με πιπίνια ...  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> (pater_familias: pm με όταν *"στρώσει"* και σωματικά ο φιλόσοφος αν θέλετε ένα extra χέρι στη ταράτσα)


Όταν *στρώσει σωματικά* όπως λες θα τον αναλάβει η γυναίκα  ::   ::   ::  ,
και αν αφήσει κάτι και για μας τότε να περιμένουμε το λινκ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Μάγκες, ένα ζεστό 30Mbit if με native quagga κάθεται ... δεν το θέλει κανείς ?? τι να πω ... για πάμε πάλι την πανοραμική: Internet, Wireless

----------


## azisi

> Μάγκες, ένα ζεστό 30Mbit if με native quagga κάθεται ... δεν το θέλει κανείς ?? τι να πω ... για πάμε πάλι την πανοραμική: Internet, Wireless


Αλέξανδρε, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις με antony++ ; όπως είδα παραπάνω σε πιάνει στο scan που έκανε ο ίδιος.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Μάγκες, ένα ζεστό 30Mbit if με native quagga κάθεται ... δεν το θέλει κανείς ?? τι να πω ... για πάμε πάλι την πανοραμική: Internet, Wireless
> 
> 
> Αλέξανδρε, γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις με antony++ ; όπως είδα παραπάνω σε πιάνει στο scan που έκανε ο ίδιος.


την πανοραμική την είδες καθόλου;

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Ναι, και νομίζω πως φαίνεται στο βάθος και το Π.Φάληρο.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> ...


τι μάτι είναι αυτό ... να το προσπαθήσουμε ... ας αλφαδιάσει ένα πιάτο στην omni και ας βάλει ένα 5άρι feeder σε AP και ότι είναι client σον IPA για να εμφανιστεί η κόκκινη βοηθητική γραμμούλα στο WiND για τη στόχευση !!

----------


## antony++

> τι μάτι είναι αυτό ... να το προσπαθήσουμε ... ας αλφαδιάσει ένα πιάτο στην omni και ας βάλει ένα 5άρι feeder σε AP και ότι είναι client σον IPA για να εμφανιστεί η κόκκινη βοηθητική γραμμούλα στο WiND για τη στόχευση !!


Done!  ::  

Προσπάθησα να κεντράρω λίγο το πιάτο και άλλαξα το feeder σε 5άρι. Δες στο WiND για τη γραμμούλα.

----------


## acoul

@anthony++: δεν έπιασα κάτι στο σκαν, υπάρχει το Lydra που μας κόβει ...

τελικά ο κόμβος σήμερα έκλεισε τη δεύτερη διαδρομή του με virtual φέρνοντας την Ν. Σμύρνη από το κέντρο στα 2 hops. Έγινε και αλλαγή στο τροφοδοτικό από 3Α --> 6Α για παν ενδεχόμενο ... μην μου στεναχωριέστε, υπάρχουν και άλλα πιάτα που σύντομα θα αναζητούν ταίρι ... !!

----------


## antony++

Θα τρελαθώ! Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα στη στόχευση (το Lydra είναι από την άλλη μεριά - αν σε κόβει κάτι θα είναι από τα δεξιά της Συγγρού)... Αλλά δεν πειράζει... Θα περιμένω μήπως βγει τίποτα άλλο... Έχε με στα υπόψη αν κάνεις καμιά κίνηση από Ν.Σμύρνη.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Θα τρελαθώ! Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα στη στόχευση (το Lydra είναι από την άλλη μεριά - αν σε κόβει κάτι θα είναι από τα δεξιά της Συγγρού)... Αλλά δεν πειράζει... Θα περιμένω μήπως βγει τίποτα άλλο... Έχε με στα υπόψη αν κάνεις καμιά κίνηση από Ν.Σμύρνη.


μάντεψε που πάω σε λίγο ... και μην τρελαίνεσαι, το έχω πάθει για αυτό σου λέω ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Το Access Point του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κάτω μέχρι να λυθούν κάποια προβλήματα τροφοδοσίας, συγκεκριμένα να εγκατασταθεί ένα dc-dc converter. Η αποκατάσταση δεν προβλέπεται να είναι άμεση λόγο φόρτου εργασίας.

----------


## acoul

Από σήμερα το πρωί επαναλειτουργεί το Access Point προκειμένου να παρέχει κάποια AWMN κάλυψη στην έκθεση Cisco Expo που γίνεται ακριβώς απέναντι στο ξενοδοχείο InterContinental. Με το πέρας της έκθεσης το Access Point θα κατέβει μέχρι να γίνει η τελική αποκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού του κόμβου στις επόμενες εβδομάδες.

----------


## acoul

> Το Access Point του κόμβου θα παραμείνει κάτω μέχρι να λυθούν κάποια προβλήματα τροφοδοσίας, συγκεκριμένα να εγκατασταθεί ένα dc-dc converter. Η αποκατάσταση δεν προβλέπεται να είναι άμεση λόγο φόρτου εργασίας.


Το Access Point του κόμβου λειτουργεί κανονικά μετά από τις σχετικές εργασίες αναβάθμισης του εξοπλισμού που στέφθηκαν με επιτυχία και πολύ ιδρώτα σήμερα !!

----------


## universalelectronics

Καλησπερα εχω και εγω μια καρτουλα που περιμενει ταιρι, βεβαια ειμαστε σε υποβαθμισμενη περιοχη και ισως ειναι προβλημα  ::  
Απ'οτι ειδα εχεις οπτικη προς 10616 και Αιγινα 11851 με μικρα εμποδια θα χαρω ιδιαιτερα αν θελεις και μπορει να γινει κατι.

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος είναι κάτω λόγω αποτυχημένης απομακρυσμένης αναβάθμισης του λειτουργικού. από εβδομάδα θα γίνουν οι σχετικές ενέργειες επαναφοράς της λειτουργίας του κόμβου.

----------


## acoul

τελικά ο κόμβος ανέβηκε με την αναβάθμισή του και όλα δουλεύουν όπως θα έπρεπε. αρχίζω να πιστεύω στις καλές νεράιδες που προστατεύουν τους κόμβους του AWMN !!

----------


## acoul

έγινε με επιτυχία απομακρυσμένη αναβάθμιση στον κόμβο του openwrt/madwifi στο latest & gratest version. όλα λειτουργούν καλά και σταθερά παρά τους έντονους βοριάδες που επικρατούν στην περιοχή του λεκανοπεδίου τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## acoul

remote αναβάθμιση του openwrt του κόμβου σε latest & greatest

----------

